# Bạn đã hiểu rõ về sữa dành cho trẻ chưa?



## vietmom (13/4/18)

Ở giai đoạn trẻ sơ sinh, sữa tốt nhất vẫn là sữa mẹ. Nhưng có nhiều lý khiến không phải mẹ nào cũng đủ sữa cho con bú. Khi đó, việc chọn mua sữa nào tốt cho trẻ sơ sinh là một câu hỏi quan trọng mà bạn cần trả lời. Vậy ưu nhược điểm của từng loại sữa cho trẻ sơ sinh hiện nay là gì? Bài viết này sẽ giúp bạn hiểu thêm rõ về các loại sữa cho trẻ sơ sinh, từ đó có thể lựa chọn cho con mình một loại sữa phù hợp nhất.

_

_
_Sữa cho trẻ so sinh đa dạng nhưng không dễ chọn_​
*1. Hiểu rõ về sữa công thức cho trẻ sơ sinh*
Sữa công thức còn được gọi là sữa bột dành cho trẻ sơ sinh, thường được làm từ sữa bò, sữa dê, sữa đậu nành. Các loại sữa này được xử lý để làm cho nó phù hợp hơn cho trẻ sơ sinh. Sữa công thức trên thị trường hiện nay có hai dạng phổ biến là sữa bột và sữa công thức pha sẵn ở dạng lỏng. Trong đó sữa bột ưu việt hơn vì có khả năng bảo quản được lâu và giá rẻ hơn.

Về cơ bản, sữa công thức có thể có các loại đóng gói bao bì đa dạng nhưng vẫn có rất nhiều điểm tương đồng. Ở Mỹ, các thành phần của sữa công thức cho trẻ nhỏ được quản lý bởi Cơ quan Quản lý Thực phẩm và Dược phẩm (FDA). FDA yêu cầu sữa công thức phải bao gồm 29 chất dinh dưỡng cụ thể trong công thức sản xuất.

_

_
_Thành phần chất dinh dưỡng có trong sữa bột_​
Về hương vị, sữa công thức có những thành phần mô phỏng giống sữa mẹ như đạm (bao gồm cả protein thực vật và động vật), đường, chất béo và các vitamin, khoáng chất thiết yếu. Đạm là nền tảng cho sự phát triển của tế bào, hình thành nên các bộ phận, hàm răng, mái tóc của trẻ.

Khoáng chất bao gồm I-ốt, Kali, Kẽm, Magiê, Natri, canxi, phốt pho...Những dướng chất cần thiết cho sự phát triển trí não. Can xi đóng vai trò quan trọng trong việc hình thành và bảo vệ xương, răng. Kẽm hỗ trợ sự phát triển và chức năng của hệ thần kinh, sự phân chia và tăng trưởng của tế bào. Axit folic -  giúp tổng hợp chất dẫn truyền thần kinh. Sắt mang đến sự phát triển nhận thức ở trẻ nhỏ.

Vitamin giúp hỗ trợ tăng trưởng xương và chiều cao. Bao gồm nhóm tan trong nước (Vitamin B phức hợp, C) và nhóm tan trong chất béo (Vitamin A, D, E, K). Vitamin là nhân tố bổ sung để hấp thu các khoáng chất trong sữa. Sự khác biệt của các loại sữa cho trẻ đến từ các dưỡng chất được bổ sung thêm. Trong đó có các chất có lợi cho sự phát triển của đường ruột, tăng chiều cao, phát triển trí thông minh như AHA, ARA, vi khuẩn lợi khuẩn.

Hầu hết các nhà sản xuất sữa đều bổ sung các chất dinh dướng nhằm tăng trí thông minh cho bé. Những dưỡng chất phổ biến bao gồm Omega 3 - chất béo cần thiết cho sự phát triển trí não và thị lực của trẻ; DHA  - quan trọng đối với sự phát triển của não bộ và võng mạc; Lutein là chất chống oxy hóa bảo vệ võng mạc mắt, giúp tăng cường sức khỏe cho mắt...

Tuy nhiên, mỗi loại sữa được sản xuất ra cho những nhu cầu khác nhau của từng bé. Vì vậy, khi chọn mua sữa thì bạn cần hiểu con của minh trước. Hiểu rõ nhu cầu sẽ giúp bạn chọn mua được loại sữa phù hợp nhất cho con mình. Dưới đây là những thông tin mà bạn cần quan tâm khi chọn mua sữa cho trẻ sơ sinh.

*2. Phân loại sữa cho trẻ sơ sinh*
Thị trường sữa hiện nay được chia thành một số loại công thức chính là sữa công thức có nguồn gốc từ sữa bò; sữa có nguồn gốc từ đậu nành...Hoặc theo đặc tính thì có sữa có công thức ít gây dị ứng và sữa có công thức thiết kế đặc biệt cho bé nhẹ cân...Nói chung là thị trường sữa rất đa dạng và đa phần các nhà sản xuất đều quảng cáo rất hay về loại sữa của họ. Vì vậy, khi chọn mua bạn hãy tìm hiểu sâu một chút để hiểu về từng loại sữa thì mới biết được là sữa nào tốt cho trẻ sơ sinh.

*2.1 Sữa có nguồn gốc từ sữa bò*
Sữa bò là nguyên liệu phổ biến nhất để sản xuất các loại sữa công thức cho trẻ. Trong sữa bò có rất nhiều dưỡng chất giống như các dưỡng chất trong sữa mẹ. Và hầu như các bé đều có thể tiêu hóa tốt loại sữa này.

Tuỳ vào độ tuổi mà sữa sẽ được bổ sung thêm các loại dưỡng chất khác nhau. Thông thường các nhà sản xuất thường chia sữa công thức thành các mốc theo tháng tuổi của bé. Sữa dành cho trẻ từ 0 đến 6 tháng tuổi sẽ có thành phần gần giống sữa mẹ nhất để bé dễ tiêu hóa hơn.

_

_
_Sữa bò là thành phần chính trong nhiều loại sữa cho trẻ sơ sinh_​Trên 6 tháng tuổi, hệ tiêu hóa của bé đã tương đối hoàn thiện hơn, sữa công thức ở giai đoạn này sẽ thêm nhiều chất để bé phát triển toàn diện hơn. Cách đánh số trên hộp sữa này sẽ thay đổi tùy theo từng hãng sữa.

Ở giai đoạn trên 1 tuổi là giai đoạn mà khả năng hấp thu chất dinh dưỡng ở trẻ đã trở lên tốt hơn rất nhiều giai đoạn đầu thì danh mục các sản phẩm sữa lại càng trở nên đa dạng. Ở giai đoạn này, bạn có thể lựa chọn rất nhiều các loại sữa với những mục đích khác nhau như giúp trẻ tâng cân, tăng chiều cao, phát triển trí não...

*2.2 Sữa có công thức gốc đậu nành*
Có những trường hợp bé uống sữa công thức từ sữa bò bị dị ứng. Đặc biệt là ở giai đoạn dưới 1 tuổi thì khả năng bị dị ứng cao hơn. Triệu chứng dị ứng sữa bò có thể xuất hiện trong vài tháng sau sinh hoặc một số bé có triệu chứng dị ứng tức thì ngay sau khi bú sữa bò. Nguyên nhân dị ứng sữa bò chủ yếu là do bé không dung nạp được Protein có trong sữa bò.

Những phản ứng dị ứng tự vệ nhanh thường xảy ra rất đột ngột với các biểu hiện như ói mửa, thở khò khè, nổi ban đỏ, mặt sưng phù. Biểu hiện của phản ứng dị ứng chậm thường nhẹ hơn như quấy khóc, tiêu chảy, nôn trớ, đầy hơi, tăng cân chậm...Và trong những trường hợp như thế này thì bạn chỉ còn lựa chọn các loại sữa công thức từ đậu nành cho bé thôi.

Tuy nhiên, hiện nay cũng có những nghiên cứu khuyến cáo cho trẻ sơ sinh dưới 6 tháng không nên dùng sữa công thức từ đậu nành vì cõ những nguy cơ dị ứng đậu nành. Ngoài ra, vì sữa đậu nành có chứa glucose thay vì lactose đường sữa, nó có thể có tác dụng không tốt đối với răng sữa của trẻ sơ sinh.

*2.3 Sữa có công thức đạm thủy phân*
Trong các loại sữa cho trẻ sơ sinh thì sữa công thức đạm thuỷ phân là loại sữa có thành phần protein ít gây ra phản ứng dị ứng. Nhờ quy trình sản xuất đặc biệt, đạm nguyên chất trong sữa bò sẽ được lọc bớt đi các loại dễ gây dị ứng. Bên cạnh đó, khả năng hoà tan của sữa có công thức đạm thuỷ phân cũng tốt hơn, giúp bé hấp thụ tốt hơn.

_

_
_Sữa công thức đạm thủy phân_​
Trên thị trường hiện nay có rất nhiều công ty sản xuất ra dòng sữa đạm thủy phân. Bạn sẽ rất dễ nhận biết vì thông thường dòng sữa này trên vỏ sẽ có chữ HA hoặc  Hypoallergenic. Dòng sữa này thường có giá thành đắt hơn hai loại trước vì quy trình sản xuât khó hơn.

*2.4 Sữa có công thức thiết kế đặc biệt*
Với các bé sinh non thiếu tháng, hệ thống tiêu hóa thường chưa được hoàn thiện như các bé khác. Vì thế bé sẽ không thể hấp thu tốt những chất protein khó tiêu có trong sữa bò. Trường hợp này bạn sẽ cần một loại sữa đặc biệt cho trẻ sinh thiếu tháng.

Trong sữa sẽ được bổ sung thêm các chất dinh dưỡng calcium phosphat, taurine, sắt sulphat, cholin clorid, vitamin PP, Kẽm sulphat, L-carnitin, vitamin A, vitamin B1, vitamin B2, vitamin B6…giúp bé mau lớn và hỗ trợ cho hệ miễn dịch của trẻ. Đây là những gì mà một em bé sinh non, thiếu cân cần thiết.

_

_
_Sữa đặc biệt cho bé sinh non thiếu tháng_​Những loại sữa cho trẻ sơ sinh đáp ứng những nhu cầu đặc biệt như thế này được xếp vào nhóm các loại sữa có công thức đặc biệt. Những dòng sản phẩm này được sản xuất để đáp ứng từng loại nhu cầu cá biệt của trẻ. Sau giai đoạn ban đầu sử dụng các loại sữa này thì trẻ có thể chuyển sang dùng các loại sữa khác.

_Nguồn: truereview_​


----------

